# Random frog pics



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

random pics from the frog room,


male summersi


















female lorenzo


















male lorenzo










striped reticulatus (UE)


















female solarte, hasn't stopped producing froglets since I got her 2 years ago.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

and some aurantiaca froglets


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

also had the chance to visit EricM last week while in LA for thanksgiving, I'll let him label these.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Eric also set up some new tanks from Protean with the sliding doors, still growing in.



















































































alright, that's it for now.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Great pics, Mike. Love the Grannie, the pair of morus and the Lehmani?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Saddleback histrionicus right? OK so tell me how those doors work if the e channel is wider than the thickness of the glass it's sitting on? Is that extra panes of glass siliconed together to make it thicker or something?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok Mike your right I am digging the lorenzo's.


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

What's the black frog with the orange arm banding and the yellow spots? Its very striking...


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

wow beautiful frogs mike , great pics too thanx for sharing 
craig


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

Mike, those photos are killer. thanks for posting them! 


Chris, the E-channel is designed for 1/8" glass with a slight amount of extra room for them to sit in. its comes out to 3/16" of space where the lower track is. 

-jason.p


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

What are # 1, 4, and 11 in your third post?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice stuff...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

jackxc925 said:


> What are # 1, 4, and 11 in your third post?


No sure on 1 but 4 is Granuliforus and 11 is Fulgeritis


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs!! thanks for sharing


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful collection.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> No sure on 1 but 4 is Granuliforus and 11 is Fulgeritis


I wasnt aware that fulgeritus was in the hobby, they are one of my favorites


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

you both have some very nice animals.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> the pair of morus


Actually those came in from europe labeled as highland tricolor, although a number of my moraspungo tricolor look like that (side note, although they go around as moraspunga in the hobby, there is no location called moraspunga, it is called moraspungo). Tricolor in general have a lot of variability within populations, so it's possible they're both part of the same original tricolor population or maybe they are moraspungo that got mislabeled as highland, hard to tell without more info on the wild population dynamics.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Actually those came in from europe labeled as highland tricolor, although a number of my moraspungo tricolor look like that (side note, although they go around as moraspunga in the hobby, there is no location called moraspunga, it is called moraspungo). Tricolor in general have a lot of variability within populations, so it's possible they're both part of the same original tricolor population or maybe they are moraspungo that got mislabeled as highland, hard to tell without more info on the wild population dynamics.


So those are the tricolors he was talking about. They do look like moros although they have have thick cream stripe on there back. However they don't look anything like the highlands I have.


Anyways nice pics Mike. Look forward to seeing your collection soon.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice pics! Is #1 in EricM's frog collection a Duellmani? I didn't think they were around in the hobby...cool.
That saddleback Histrionica is making me super jealous! It's good to see that they are at least in some people's collections.  

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice pictures Mike, your lorenzos are sweet, I've not seen too many with so much orange on the limbs. 

Frogs in the pics

this frog was imported as uakarii from Pachitea this one is a female
salvias anthonyi from Tor, dominant male, he guards the water bowl
granulifera, unknown
castaneoticus, dominant female
imported as highland tricolor, but see Mikes thoughts above, maybe moraspungo????
blue jeans, the one with the spots is a juvie they raised
caramel or saddle histrionicus one of the males
fulgarita male
pumilio,this is a red/green morph with granulated back "Very Nice"-Borat

Eric


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome collection, Eric did you notice any good breeding ratios for the blue jeans and histrionicus working out better (or worse) than just pairs?


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Chris,

All the blue jeans are in pairs, the histos are in pairs and one 2.1 trio.

Normally the juvies are grown up together and once they become sexable they are set up in pairs or trios depending on how many need to be divided up. Then they may be separated even more depending on social interaction and if there are any signs of aggression or ill health. 

Thanks 
Eric


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Eric, do your BJ froglets tend to lose their spots as they get older? I got some blotchy ones but the only fine spotted one like that is a froglet


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Chris,

that is the only juvie I've seen with the spots, all the others have been solid colored in the body.

thanks
Eric


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

The first frogs do look alot like duellmani, as it has no yellow on its sides. However the ones being labeled as fulgurita dont look like any of the pics of fulgurita i ve seen, they look alot like flavovittata. Any success with the grannies?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

This morph does look similar but, R. duellmani don't have a yellow labial stripe and their throat/chin markings are red not yellow (not that you can see it in the picture), this is an example of a frog from a 3rd locality of R. uakarii (different from the EU and Understory frogs). 

I've seen fulgurita that look like this, many of the ones that have made it into the US hobby have tended to have more black base color showing.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

EricM said:


> Nice pictures Mike, your lorenzos are sweet, I've not seen too many with so much orange on the limbs.
> 
> Frogs in the pics
> 
> ...


Eric

The Highlands i recieved that are from Europe are deifinetly different looking than the ones you have that Mike says are moraspunga.

Also i didn't realize that fulgarita are in the hobby. Do have a pair, and if so have you had any breeding from them?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

> The Highlands i recieved that are from Europe are deifinetly different looking than the ones you have that Mike says are moraspunga.


I did not say that, I just said that it's possible.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow Mike that female lorenzo looks great  the yellow on the legs has become MUCH more vibrant. hows the breeding going? and again.... let me know when you have some summersi to let go  on a side note the vanzos are incredible!

Eric, the granuliferous is beautiful. is this one of the "only two known to exist in the us" that were for sale last year? if so did you end up with a pair? id love to hear more about them. feel free to pm me or get my number from Mike if youd be interested in chatting.

james


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Corpus Callosum said:


> I did not say that, I just said that it's possible.


Sorry Mike, I meant to say they look more like morasponga


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

George, when you get your highlands going keep a few back to see how they morph out and what the pattern looks like, I plan on doing the same when I get some of mine. Between yours, mine and Mikes we may be able to make some headway on these frogs.

James, there are a good number of grannies in the hobby, but they are not very prolific so spreading them around takes a lot of time and dedication. You can send me a pm if you have additional questions. 

thanks
Eric


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Eric

I'll definitly hold some back. They seem to lay a clutch every other week. Still trying to get them to completly form, however they are only on the 3rd clutch so i'll give it a few more before i'll get frustrated

I may actually be getting another group/pair from Sean Stewart providing he has any left. These are supposed different that the one i have. They look more like a moraspunga regarding body shape and flashmarks but have the same color as the typ. highland. Still awaiting pics tho

Also i was wondering if your having any luck with the fulguritas?


----------

